# Pb avec Xfig



## arnolix (17 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous. Mon pb est le suivant : j'ai installé Xfig avec fink et je l'utilise sous X11 (normal...). Pour exporter les fichiers sous format pdf, Xfig utilise fig2dev. Mais voila ce qu'il me dit lorsque je veux réaliser l'exportation : 
"Either you have a very old app-defaults file installed (Fig),
or there is none installed at all.
You should install the correct version or you may lose some features.
This may be done with "make install" in the xfig source directory.
Error during EXPORT.  Messages:
 sh: fig2dev: command not found". fin de la citation...
Mon install est la suivante : à la racine j'ai un alias qui renvoit au dossier fink (situé sur une autre partition) -&gt;1ère source de pb ???
J'ai installé "à la main" tnimage car il n'est pas dans les packages de fink. Pour cela j'ai créé le répertoire /usr/local/lib pour ses besoins. -&gt;2ème source de pb ???
Les autorisations ont été réparées. Le dossier fink appartient au système.
fig2dev fonctionne très bien sous terminal, c'est apparement Xfig qui n'arrive plus à le trouver.
Sinon mon fichier .tcshrc et .cshrc sont normaux (contiennent "source /sw/bin/init.csh"), ma variable XAPPLRESDIR indique "=/sw/etc/app-defaults/" et fig2dev est dans sw/bin.

Ouf : j'ai tout dit et n'ai plus d'idée pour trouver la panne (les réinstallations n'ont rien donné).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

arnolix a dit:
			
		

> Mon install est la suivante : à la racine j'ai un alias qui renvoit au dossier fink (situé sur une autre partition) -&gt;1ère source de pb ???



C'est très probable, mais ca ne semble pas lier à ton problème. Si tu déplaces le dossier SW de Fink tu peux avoir de gros soucis, d'autant plus que tout n'est pas installé directement la dedans... (Manu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )



> Pour cela j'ai créé le répertoire /usr/local/lib pour ses besoins. -&gt;2ème source de pb ???



Je sais pas si je me trompe, mais celui-ci devait exister déjà avant que tu le créais toi même... Vu le nombre d'élément qu'il y a dans le mien...

As-tu installé le Binary ou la source ? Si tu as pris le Binary, essaie de recompiler la source, un lien n'a pas du se mettre correctement dans un fichier de config je pense...


----------

